# How many devices can use a MobileMe account?



## Another_Paul (Sep 20, 2005)

Surely there must be a maximum amount of devices tied to a MobileMe account. 

Anyone know?


----------



## Carl (Jun 7, 2003)

No. It's a sync system, so as long as every device is registered, it will work.


----------



## Another_Paul (Sep 20, 2005)

Carl said:


> No. It's a sync system, so as long as every device is registered, it will work.


There must be a limit on how many devices can be registered.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Another_Paul said:


> There must be a limit on how many devices can be registered.


At one point, I had 8 devices synced with .Mac... I don't see the purpose in having a limit, really. It doesn't take up more storage, or anything. Now, if you're talking about different *users*, then the limit is 1 for a single and 5 for a family account.


----------



## Another_Paul (Sep 20, 2005)

John Clay said:


> At one point, I had 8 devices synced with .Mac... I don't see the purpose in having a limit, really. It doesn't take up more storage, or anything. Now, if you're talking about different *users*, then the limit is 1 for a single and 5 for a family account.


Wow, 8 devices ...

This would seem ideal in the corporate environment except for domain name of the email.

[email protected]?


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

Another_Paul said:


> Wow, 8 devices ...
> 
> This would seem ideal in the corporate environment except for domain name of the email.
> 
> [email protected]?


Doesn't .Mac allow you to have a domain right now ?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

ender78 said:


> Doesn't .Mac allow you to have a domain right now ?


Yes, but only one. Which for any kind of business would suck. 

My guess is that MobileMe (and me.com) will try to be pretty firmly a consumer-only service.

MS wants to handle the corporate/business side of things like this, and Apple appears to be willing to let them.


----------



## Another_Paul (Sep 20, 2005)

chas_m said:


> Yes, but only one. Which for any kind of business would suck.
> 
> My guess is that MobileMe (and me.com) will try to be pretty firmly a consumer-only service.
> 
> MS wants to handle the corporate/business side of things like this, and Apple appears to be willing to let them.


So does this mean your personal domain setup via .Mac includes personal domain email addresses such as: 

[email protected] ?


----------

